# Removable Tablet Install Attempt



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

So after reading tons of tablet installs on the cruze I am going to attempt a removable tablet install. I have seen a few people say they would like to do it but I am yet to see instructions and anyone who did it. So this post is so we, the Cruzetalk community, with all of our intelligence with Chevy Cruzes that WE CAN DO IT! Lol

Okay first thing first I am buying a 7" Asus Nexus 7 off my brother for $90. I will be getting the kit for $50 to relocate the OEM screen up top and to mount the tablet. My brother and ex coworker are Engineer Majors so I will be messaging them on FB to get help if need be. So I am thinking after seeing this ('09-'13) My clean removable Nexus 7 install - Subaru Forester Owners Forum that with some good magnets we can figure it out. I am planning to make it seem to be a permanent install to avoid smashed windows. I live in Saginaw, MI. Not the best place to have a tablet hanging out lol. 

So now to describe what I am thinking. 

I will trim the bezel so that the tablet fits in there perfect. Pop in and pop out but looks like a permanent install. The magnets, I am thinking 4, will be on the top away from magnetic sensor that will make it sleep with a small piece of plastic or metal underneath the table to it doesn't slide down. 

I am thinking maybe cutting a small spot out so that my finger will fit so that I can wake it and make it sleep without the app. Which I will still get just in case. But if I can pop it out easy then I guess the small spot won't be needed. Actually maybe still make it to grab it and pop it out.

The rest of the install will be as normal as everyone else's. The tablet has GPS so I just need an app that requires no internet and tons of music to listen to.

I will run a charger and audio cord through to the center console as others have, I will eventually buy the stuff to have bluetooth for music and everything but I am trying to keep the cost down for now.

So now that you have a general idea of the plan any suggestions or comments or even questions are welcomed. When I do the install I will make a video or picture tutorial. 

Thanks!


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I found a youtube video with a jeep that has an idea of what I am trying. But his doesn't look permanent like I want mine to look. but check it out. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTgH5zk6hNs


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

How did it go?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Ask your Engineer Majors if they can design a Deployant for attaching and detaching the Tablet ..I had this idea as an attachment point years ago .. for the description of a Deployant look up RADO watch and take a look at the band that clasps together to secure the RADO to a wrist . Great idea with an ability to attach a device securely and neatly .

My Tablet just floats !


----------

